# Footjoy XPS Shoes



## njc1973 (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought a pair of these a couple of month's ago and have now played about 10 rounds in them now. The shoes are extremely comfortable apart from the tongue which is very stiff and digs into the top of the foot when walking or leaning forward, ensuring that the tongue is pulled right up when putting the shoes on does help to remedy this but it can easily slip down to the uncomfortable position again when walking. The shoes seem well made, sturdy and have provided excellent stability in the boggy conditions with the lateral outriggers, although they do look huge and are not the lightest shoe on the market.
I have not had any water seeping in during the torrential rain and my forays into the wet rough, these are definitely the best waterproofed shoes I have owned, although it is easy to wipe them clean I would still prefer them to make a black pair for our inclement weather


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

I like them but are they really worth the dough they are asking for them?


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for that. Been considering a pair myself. As you say I would prefer black myself. The waterproof bit sounds good. My Dryjoy Tours were definitely not dry or a joy in the wet.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Thanks for that. Been considering a pair myself. As you say I would prefer black myself. The waterproof bit sounds good. My Dryjoy Tours were definitely not dry or a joy in the wet.
		
Click to expand...

I won a pair of these a few months ago. I've only worn them a few times as they are very uncomfortable, esp the tongue. it feels like there is something sharp in it pressing into my foot.

so far though they have not leaked which is more than i can say for the other FJ shoes i have. 

Not a fan of the outriggers, i find they restrict my swing when transfering weight oto the back foot and though.


----------



## njc1973 (Nov 21, 2012)

Valentino, I reckon they will be decent value for money as the other shoes I have paid Â£100 for have fallen apart or de-waterproofed after just over a year whereas these feel like they should last longer (mind you at Â£150 they had better).

Phil2511, I'm not sure whether I would recommend them as the tongue really does dig in & can be pretty painful although if you do pull it out as far as possible when you lace up its a lot better unfortunately sometimes it does work its way down a bit and dig in again (it seems to be softening a bit with wearing so hopefully it won't be a long term issue). Apart from that  best shoe I've owned by far.

Patricks148, The tongue thing is really irritating but I find apart from that the shoes are very comfortable & the outriggers don't deem to restrict my swing at all.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 21, 2012)

Strange about the tongue bit. I saw an almost brand new pair of DryJoy tours in our pro shop and they had been returned because the bit where the tongue joins onto the main shoe just at bottom of the laces was cutting into his foot on 1 shoe. I actually felt it and could feel a good bit of difference. Seemed to be the way it was stitched(possible machine fault) Is your issue sounding similar to that? Or just the tongue slips down into the shoe whilst walking?


----------



## njc1973 (Nov 21, 2012)

Different issue I think, the top of the tongue digs into the bit where my foot joins my leg but if you pull the tongue right up its fine unless the tongue rides down the foot when walking. I think its becos the tongue is very firm & will hopefully soften with age


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2012)

I won a pair prior to launch in a GM comp. Never had an issue and the tongue seems fine to me. They are a little heavier than other FJ shoes but I think that come from the rigidity of the base


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have no issues with the tongue, but find they come up a bit tight, and would have preferred a wider fitting. Waterproof? Paff. No chance. I like the stability soles though.


----------



## sniggy05 (Nov 22, 2012)

Has anyone found that the outriggers can catch on you ankle bones  -ouch!!


----------



## pottz (Nov 22, 2012)

Can anyone let me know of the best shoe for heavy wet conditions?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2012)

pottz said:



			Can anyone let me know of the best shoe for heavy wet conditions?
		
Click to expand...

Wellingtons.


----------



## pottz (Nov 22, 2012)

Ha ha brilliant, what colour wellies!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2012)

pottz said:



			Ha ha brilliant, what colour wellies!
		
Click to expand...

Purple. They keep the pixies at bay.


----------



## njc1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

Quick update, after a few months the tongue has softened up and the shoes are now very comfortable plus still no water sneaking in.


----------

